# RAMROD 2017 Lottery Announcement



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

Ride Around Mount Rainier in One Day takes place this year on July 27th. The RAMROD Lottery will be open March 6th - 31st. Good luck!

https://vimeo.com/206331435


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I would love to do this some day, but honestly, I don't think my knees could handle 10k feet of climbing over 150 miles in one day - at least not riding my bike


----------

